# 13/7 Pin Socket?



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

8) 

Advice please. 

My Hobby van has a 16 pin socket attached, I want to attach an 8 pin lighting board when I carry the bikes. How can I do this? will the 8 pin fit into the 16 pin and only the 8 pin connections work?

Or you may have other ideas.

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, Are you sure it is 16 pin and not 13 pin, If it is 13 pin which is Eu standard you can get adapters to standard British.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*!6/8 Pin Socket*

 

Oops should read 13 pin and 7 pin.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Adaptor here.
Example only.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*16?8 pin Sockets?*

Thanks for the info regarding the adaptor, which plug will I need for the lighting board 12N or 12S

Thasnks again

Paul


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The black one!

On the adaptor the '12' plugs are normally one black and one grey.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

<Here> is the one you need


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> <Here> is the one you need


Excellent.....never seen one of those :roll:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

You do not need the two tail version. There is a single plug type available. I use a 13 pin with adapter like ADAPTER

Sorry saddle tramp you beat me to it


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*13/7 pin Adaptor*

  

Many thanks Saddletramp and EJB for all your info, I now which way I am going.

Roll on the 29th December under the Chunnel and all points South

Paul


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Paul

I've edited your title for you before you get any more advice about the number of pins! :lol:

There is a tendency with some members to read the first post and answer it, irrespective of what has been said in the intervening several pages of posts! 8O 8O

_(I, of course, am perfect and have never done that! :wink: )_

Dave


----------

